# iPhone 4S



## anthonia (Aug 29, 2011)

The most anticipating iPhone is due to launch in HKG on NOV 11. Per-order will be received starting from NOV 4. 

Would appreciate if anyone could advice me the following inquiries: 

1/ apply for a mobile plan without a phone and re-apply again (iPhone bundle package) after the launching date. Will it be extra charges for me? Or should I use a prepaid mobile plan till the launch date?

2/ Is there any additional charges for an expat? And what is the prepayment charge?

3/ if I opted a prepare mobile plan, which operator provides the cheapest unlimited data usage?

4/ Will I be entitle for pre-order despite I'm not in HKG physically? I can't look for any relevant pre-order procedure online. 

Currently I'm owning a 3GS and will reach HKG on NOV 5.

Heaps thanks.


----------

